# Ford Transit 'brake lamp bulb fault' message



## GRM

My 2015 Chausson on a Ford Transit chassis generates a 'brake lamp bulb fault' message every time the brakes are used for the first time. The brake lights work fine.

I took it to a Ford Transit garage and they say the problem is that the LED brake lights don't take enough current to tell that the 'bulbs' are working. They didn't have a fix for this, it probably needs setting in software.

Has anyone else had this problem and if so have you been able to fixed it?


----------



## Mrplodd

Just add a filament bulb in parallel. . 

Doesn't matter where you place it, hide it wherever you like it will ensure sufficient current draw to fool the software. Frankly that shouldn't be necessary UNLESS the LED brake lights are an aftermarket fit. 

Andy


----------



## rayc

it is normal to have ballast resistors fitted to the LED lights to 'fool' the bulb failure system. some people have installed LED lamps believing that less current would be required when in fact the ballast resistor uses as much current as a bulb. The resistor also gets hot so careful mounting and wattage is required.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/Load-resi...or-bulb-replacement-/10000000010344226/g.html


----------



## pippin

Luckily, on our 2007 Transit, they seem to have turned off the bulb fail thingy in the software.

It means that I can fit LEDs that do not have a ballast resistor.


----------



## GRM

The LEDs were fitted as standard, by Chausson I suppose, so you would think that they would either fit the extra load resistor or switch off the fault messaging. The latter seems like the best option as the LEDs shouldn't fail, perhaps the Ford garage will work out how to do it.


----------



## cabby

Should this post be in jokes and trivia.>>

cabby


----------

